# Topical fat burners (with aminophylline) are 100% legit. My buccal area has hollowed out and cheekbones are approaching Ramirez tier in the right ligh



## Mew92 (Apr 16, 2020)

I haven't seen many people talk about topical fat burners here. I've been using one for 2 months and my face has leaned out despite eating like shit and being naturally prone to facial fat and bloat.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Apr 16, 2020)

I cant trust a greycel


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Apr 16, 2020)

Damn nice ogee curve


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 16, 2020)

Mew92 said:


> I haven't seen many people talk about topical fat burners here. I've been using one for 2 months and my face has leaned out despite eating like shit and being naturally prone to facial fat and bloat.


link to the product? advice? bro i have to finally lose virginity to max 18 yo this summer and i m24


----------



## Ascensionrequired (Apr 16, 2020)

Which fat burner do you use and what BF% are you?


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Apr 16, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> link to the product? advice? bro i have to finally lose virginity to max 18 yo this summer and i m24


Copemaxx


----------



## retard (Apr 16, 2020)

looks really good, do you have any before pics, what was the product id like to research it


----------



## Mew92 (Apr 16, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> link to the product? advice? bro i have to finally lose virginity to max 18 yo this summer and i m24






retard said:


> looks really good, do you have any before pics, what was the product id like to research it


I don't even wanna post a before, trust me I was bloated at fuck in the face despite being 10% bodyfat. My diet has been worse and I've gained a little fat but my face has gotten leaner thanks to the fat burner. I rub it into my buccal and submental areas twice a day.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 16, 2020)

Mew92 said:


> I don't even wanna post a before, trust me I was bloated at fuck in the face despite being 10% bodyfat. My diet has been worse and I've gained a little fat but my face has gotten leaner thanks to the fat burner. I rub it into my buccal and submental areas twice a day.



dsnt work


----------



## Mew92 (Apr 16, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> dsnt work


yeah ok


----------



## Dutcher (Apr 16, 2020)

God tier cheek bones


----------



## .👽. (Apr 16, 2020)

"Do nothing and lose bodyfat, get it now for 19,99$"


----------



## xefo (Apr 16, 2020)

Shill


----------



## CopingForLife (Apr 16, 2020)

I wish I could trust you. I really do.


----------



## Mew92 (Apr 16, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Shill


Just trying to help you fellas out. Any product with aminophylline or theophylline is gonna work, there are many out there


----------



## xefo (Apr 16, 2020)

Mew92 said:


> Just trying to help you fellas out. Any product with aminophylline or theophylline is gonna work, there are many out there


product link doesnt work btw


----------



## retard (Apr 16, 2020)

studies seem to say it works and is relatively safe- obviously none were done on the face though, i will research further and possibly order some


----------



## DianabolDownie (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd use it on my eye area to piss everyone off


----------



## CopingForLife (Apr 16, 2020)

Just researched a bit about the component and it seems it's actually legit for reducing fat in some areas of the body. Now I wonder if it could work on the face without getting nasty secondary effects.


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Apr 16, 2020)

Thoughts @Seth Walsh ?


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 16, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> Thoughts @Seth Walsh ?


All local fat reduction is bs besides maybe a forskolin, yohimbine and aminophylline combination but I still don't know if that works because antogonizing alpha receptors in your face doesn't sound right. I don't even know if there are A1 receptors there because your cheeks hardly hold any fat relative to the rest of your body


----------



## kalefartbomb (Apr 16, 2020)

The only thing I have ever heard of having localised fat loss effects is injectable Helios which is clen+yohimbine HCL. And that is more of a bodybuilding legend rather than a fact.


----------



## Stare (Apr 16, 2020)

Mirin
Any side effects you noticed?


----------



## Deleted member 5809 (Apr 16, 2020)

no before pics = cope


----------



## Mew92 (Apr 16, 2020)

Stare said:


> Mirin
> Any side effects you noticed?


Not yet no


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Apr 16, 2020)

Fucking shill lmao


----------



## Stare (Apr 16, 2020)

Enterprise Toast said:


> no before pics = cope


Before:





After:


----------



## Fosty (Apr 16, 2020)

Mew92 said:


> I haven't seen many people talk about topical fat burners here. I've been using one for 2 months and my face has leaned out despite eating like shit and being naturally prone to facial fat and bloat.


Are you my twin Brother? 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Cope (Apr 16, 2020)

Lifefuel if true tbh

Post legit link though, you don't realize how important this is for me


----------



## Mew92 (Apr 16, 2020)

Fosty said:


> Are you my twin Brother? 🤔🤔🤔


You look like me?


Cope said:


> Lifefuel if true tbh



Search Amilean on Amazon


----------



## hoodmaxxnigga (Apr 16, 2020)

keep updating on results and side effects please


----------



## Moggy (Apr 16, 2020)

I have heard about them used in bodybuilding context. Never thought of using them on the face.


----------



## LDNPari (Apr 17, 2020)

post before pic or shill


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 17, 2020)

Do the results last for ever?? 

I have hard time trusting you ngl


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 17, 2020)

light features narcy white guy pheno


----------



## Mew92 (Apr 17, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> light features narcy white guy pheno


Out of curiosity, what does that does that mean?


----------



## hoodmaxxnigga (Apr 20, 2020)

did you bonesmash before using the cream?


----------



## Mew92 (Apr 21, 2020)

hoodmaxxnigga said:


> did you bonesmash before using the cream?


Yeah I've been bonesmashing for like 10 months which has make my zygos a little more prominent, and now with the buccal fat reduction they are really popping


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Apr 21, 2020)

Too bad I’m recessed


----------



## Downey (Apr 21, 2020)

if you were to stop using, it would go back to normal?


----------



## Mew92 (Apr 22, 2020)

Downey said:


> if you were to stop using, it would go back to normal?


Probably


----------



## polio (Apr 30, 2020)

I have this product but I haven't it with me since quarantine.

I used it before the corona and I think it helps to reduce some fat/bloat, I will use it again after lockdown to get a leaner face


----------



## hoodmaxxnigga (Apr 30, 2020)

polio said:


> I have this product but I haven't it with me since quarantine.
> 
> I used it before the corona and I think it helps to reduce some fat/bloat, I will use it again after lockdown to get a leaner face


did the results go away after you stopped using it?


----------



## polio (May 4, 2020)

hoodmaxxnigga said:


> did the results go away after you stopped using it?



it's hard for me to tell, currently my face is more bloated than what it was with this product but I gained bodyfat lately during lockdown.

but I will use it again after corona at least once a day (I was using it twice a day)

it's expensive though

at first it gives you a burning feeling on your face

I think it helps, even though I'm not 100% sure, I will use it because I have the product in my house


----------



## Mew92 (Sep 11, 2020)

hoodmaxxnigga said:


> did the results go away after you stopped using it?


I stopped using it for several months, just because I got a girlfriend and became less obsessed with looksmaxing. I also bulked during this period, yet my face stayed very lean. I think it had a lasting effect on my buccal/submental fat


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Sep 11, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> "Do nothing and lose bodyfat, get it now for 19,99$"


Latisse burns fat somehow I figure out this does smth similar


----------



## Lucianga (Sep 11, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-amber-eyes.203760/


----------



## ImpressionableYouth (Sep 12, 2020)

.25 cents have deposited into your account.


----------



## entropy137 (Sep 12, 2020)

Mew92 said:


> I don't even wanna post a before, trust me I was bloated at fuck in the face despite being 10% bodyfat. My diet has been worse and I've gained a little fat but my face has gotten leaner thanks to the fat burner. I rub it into my buccal and submental areas twice a day.



Do you apply it on the inside or outside of your cheeks for buccal fat?


----------



## Polka (Sep 12, 2020)

lol just ordered some (without researching), said I will get it in november
feels low inhib man


----------



## JizzFarmer (Sep 12, 2020)

Polka said:


> lol just ordered some (without researching), said I will get it in november
> feels low inhib man


Update us on the results. The stuff is fairly pricey so I don't want to be taking a shot in the dark.


----------



## JizzFarmer (Dec 24, 2020)

Just ordered this, should arrive around Jan 15. @Mew92 how much did you apply to your face?


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Feb 24, 2022)

Mew92 said:


> I haven't seen many people talk about topical fat burners here. I've been using one for 2 months and my face has leaned out despite eating like shit and being naturally prone to facial fat and bloat.


I did try this for a while and it did work, all my family kept saying i had sunken cheeks and looked like zombie angelina jolie (maybe gaslight) so i stopped using it, but I can vouch for it.

@AscendingHero


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 24, 2022)

Henry_Gandy said:


> I did try this for a while and it did work, all my family kept saying i had sunken cheeks and looked like zombie angelina jolie (maybe gaslight) so i stopped using it, but I can vouch for it.
> 
> @AscendingHero


Holy shit mirin low inhib trying all these theoretical things out

Im so trying this, you could also do this on ur zygos itself. High superficial fat on the cheekbones is very feminizing. 

Im going to try this on my buccal area and waist. Although spot fat reduction is probabaly cope.

Still worth a try.

Have you tried out the DIY bolbolus tip rhino thread shit out yet?


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Feb 24, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Holy shit mirin low inhib trying all these theoretical things out
> 
> Im so trying this, you could also do this on ur zygos itself. High superficial fat on the cheekbones is very feminizing.
> 
> ...


nah, link me?


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 24, 2022)

Henry_Gandy said:


> nah, link me?


This thread that u linked me bro remember: https://looksmax.org/threads/i-foun...ing-your-skin-thinner-or-more-defined.315445/

Also this one: https://looksmax.org/threads/nosemaxxing-thread.417465/


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Feb 24, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> This thread that u linked me bro remember: https://looksmax.org/threads/i-foun...ing-your-skin-thinner-or-more-defined.315445/
> 
> Also this one: https://looksmax.org/threads/nosemaxxing-thread.417465/


i havent done any of those yet. Except the nose exercises, results are very small but there


----------



## Prince charming (Jun 12, 2022)

Final verdict on this? Legit or no


----------



## JizzFarmer (Oct 6, 2022)

Prince charming said:


> Final verdict on this? Legit or no


I tried in 2021 but was inconsistent. Didn’t see any results but I still have some cream left so I will try again


----------

